
Ask HN: How did the pros manage source code decades ago before modern SCM? - hellofunk
Always wondered how, in the days before SVN and Git and others, like in the 1970s - 1990s, during that enormous golden age of office software, video game software, etc, how were developers managing source code changes and versioning? I started hobbying at the tail end of that era and just used different copies of files in different folders for &quot;versioning&quot; so I could &quot;revert&quot; by going back to a different folder copy.
======
mpchlets
70's SCSS - Bell Labs, first source control, single user

80's RCS (single user) and then CVS (multiple users)

90's CVS and then Perforce

I don't know, this is from my memory, google can fill in the gaps.

~~~
sdesol
The 90's also had ClearCase, which is quite revolutionary for its time and I
guess it still is. It was a beast to maintain and IBM was making a killing in
annual license fee (~3000 per license)

